# Very Confusing



## dgleason (Apr 15, 2007)

This new system about logging in is confusing.  I am now showing a status of being a guest after many years of being a member.  Something needs to be changed about this new system.  I am not happy as I have tried to figure what I have done incorrectly and cannot.  Tried to send an email but it came back as closed.  What is happening?  Three passwords are now required, very confusing system.  

Debbie


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 15, 2007)

dgleason said:


> This new system about logging in is confusing.  I am now showing a status of being a guest after many years of being a member.  Something needs to be changed about this new system.  I am not happy as I have tried to figure what I have done incorrectly and cannot.  Tried to send an email but it came back as closed.  What is happening?  Three passwords are now required, very confusing system.
> 
> Debbie



This is because you do not have the new BBS Member Code entered in your bbs profile.

This post will graphically guide you through the process of fixing this.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2007)

dgleason said:


> This new system about logging in is confusing.  I am now showing a status of being a guest after many years of being a member.  Something needs to be changed about this new system.  I am not happy as I have tried to figure what I have done incorrectly and cannot.  Tried to send an email but it came back as closed.  What is happening?  Three passwords are now required, very confusing system.
> 
> Debbie



3 passwords are not required...please see the note doug posted.


----------

